# Turkey Feather Fletchings



## Lorren68 (Apr 2, 2011)

I need some advice please   I have the wing and tail feathers off a turkey, how do turn them into fletchings?  I know this is a broad question, but I have no idea where to start.  Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SOS (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a thread I posted many years ago.  Maybe this will help.

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=155477&category=88#2430783


----------



## bowyer (Apr 2, 2011)

Two basic methods I am familiar with:
1. With one hand pinch the quill at the top of the feather (where the quill is the most narrow). Pinch one side ofthe feather  with your other hand  and pull downward to the opposite end of the feather.  This will strip a thin portion of the quill with the fletching. Repeat the process on the opposite side. It is a good idea to practice this method with some of the smaller feathers that you will not be using as fletching  before using your prime feathers. 

2. The second method leaves a thicker portion of the quill with the fletching. Hold the feather by the thick end of the quill with the inner side of the  feather (the side that touches the bird) facing upwards . Stick the point of a very sharp knife with the cutting edge facing away from you through the thick end of the quill closest to you. Have piece of wood under the feather for the knife point to anchor in and pull the feather towards you while holding the knife steady. Trim or sand the quill down to the desired thickness and trim your fletching. 

Always process your feathers in a well ventilated area and try not to breathe the dust.

Youtube has some great instructional videos. Search for primitive arrow fletchings. 

Good luck. I hope this helps.


----------



## Rare Breed (Apr 3, 2011)

Check out bowyer's edge with Dean Torges. He has a build along on a feather grinding system.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

Here`s the method I prefer. Taught to me by Chehawknapper.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=132432&highlight=southeastern+style+arrow


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mr. Nicodemus I have another question for you  (well alright several questions) What size river cane to I cut and how long should it be?     Will any hard wood work for the hafted point?  I also need to know what to do to preserve the feathers until I have cut and dried the river cane, also how long and under what conditions do you store the river cane to dry?     On another nothe THANK YOU, AND ALL THE OTHERS WHO HAVE REPLIED FOR THE ADVICE i REALLY APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## SOS (Apr 4, 2011)

I dust my wild turkey feathers with borax.  Seems to work great.  Have a 12 year old turkey hanging in my garage still in good shape that was cured and dusted with borax.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I just could not stand it I had to hand cut a few feathers and make up one flu flu on an old carbon shaft!!!!   What a hoot!!!!! it worked but I am definatly going to wait and get a cutting die and a grinding jig (hand grinding feather with a dremel tool is a royal pain) Then I am thinking of ordering me some bare shafts and do about half a dozen


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> Mr. Nicodemus I have another question for you  (well alright several questions) What size river cane to I cut and how long should it be?     Will any hard wood work for the hafted point?  I also need to know what to do to preserve the feathers until I have cut and dried the river cane, also how long and under what conditions do you store the river cane to dry?     On another nothe THANK YOU, AND ALL THE OTHERS WHO HAVE REPLIED FOR THE ADVICE i REALLY APPRECIATE IT.



To be honest, I just eyeball the diameter of the cane. Don`t guess I`ve ever measured any, and like I cut it extra long  for straightenin` purposes. Yes, any hardwood will work for foreshafts. As far as feathers go, I have feathers that are 10 or more years old that are still good, and have nothin` put on them. For dryin` cane, I just tie them in a bundle and put them in my barn.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Mr. Nicodemus, I appreciate it.


----------



## SOS (Apr 5, 2011)

I hate to contradict a guy that is way more trad than I, I've had store bought fletch in bags in the garage that got bugs and have had fletched arrows get chewed upon as well.  Wouldn't hurt to dust a little 20 Mule Team borax from the detergent aisle on them.  One box will last for ever....almost


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 5, 2011)

I like full length feather when I use the wings cut about 5" for a flu flu.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 5, 2011)

On the tail feather I just made a mock up w paper by tracing a pic from Nic's thread then put my tail feather over it and cut it w razor blade.

I'm still learning all this stuff to.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 6, 2011)

I always give my wild turkey feathers a good coating in Sevin Dust before prep and for storage.  Those "chewy mites" hate that stuff and the residue lasts a  long time.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 6, 2011)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> I always give my wild turkey feathers a good coating in Sevin Dust before prep and for storage.  Those "chewy mites" hate that stuff and the residue lasts a  long time.



good idea Donnie.....you can also store them with a moth ball or two in the container. if you don't the mites will eat your feather plum up!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

I reckon I`ve just been lucky. Never had any trouble with my feathers. I do cure the tailfans I save with Borax, but the feathers I set aside for primitive use, I never do anything with.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 6, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> On the tail feather I just made a mock up w paper by tracing a pic from Nic's thread then put my tail feather over it and cut it w razor blade.
> 
> I'm still learning all this stuff to.



the purty side of your feather should be touching the arrow shaft ....


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I will just let them be for now I will probably give half of them away this weekend anyway.  I am going to try and find some river cane this weekend so I can have it drying, and I have got to figure out how to napp some broad heads.


----------



## williamt (Apr 7, 2011)

When I cut my own feathers I took two peices 2 inch wide slat that were longer than the feather and clamped the feather between them for sanding , kind of like having it in a fletching jig. Then I took another slat and cut the shape I wanted my feathers to be  and clamped in the feather and then trimmed the out side of the "form" and all my feathers came out almost the same.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 7, 2011)

I only "fool with" the primary feathers off the wings to make my fletchings.  The secondaries and tertiaries are way too labor intensive and almost always yield an inferior modern fletching.  Too flimsy for the long haul. I'm sure thay are fine for primitive fletching styles like the Cherokee two fletch and such but just not worth my trouble for modern glue on fletchings.  

Tail feathers are very purty but they are just a tad too flimsy for the long haul and do not repel water as well as the wing feathers. Again,  fine for Primitive styling but not worth my time for modern glue on fletchings.

Just my two cents from several years experience in processing wild turkey and Canada Goose feathers into arrow fletching.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 7, 2011)

Williamt   That sounds like a good idea I will have to make me some jigs like that.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FVR (Apr 7, 2011)

Throw the feathers in the freezer for a few days, that will kill the critters.

I prefer the secondary feathers for fletchings.  They are softer, and there are more of them.  They perform just as well as the primaries.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 7, 2011)

I collected the wings and the tail feathers, I am going to make up a jig like williamt suggested and mabe fletche me a few for practice.     I have a question for Mr, Nicodemus, do you use a fletching jig to attach your feathers to the shaft or do you just eyeball it?   I also want to know if you use a strait fletch or helical?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

I just eyeball it. My fletch has just a little bit of helical, but only a very little. The southeastern two fletch, the way it is cut and tied on, makes it almost like a 4 fletch. They fly very well.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just eyeball it. My fletch has just a little bit of helical, but only a very little. The southeastern two fletch, the way it is cut and tied on, makes it almost like a 4 fletch. They fly very well.



Thank you sir.


----------



## LongBow01 (Apr 8, 2011)

I second that on the southeastern fletch I have made of few of them I they fly awsome!!


----------

